# Cholesterol, question.



## Deshawn (Nov 15, 2011)

I am eating whole eggs and bad cholesterol runs in my family. I am 25 years old and i weight 165lbs. I am still doing moderate cardio 4 days a week and heavy lifting. also i take a multi vit. and flax oil. will my cardio and lifting schedule help keep my cholesterol down? Any tips.


----------



## Mini Truck (Nov 26, 2011)

delete


----------



## myodoc42 (Dec 14, 2011)

Best way to answer that is to have lipid profile checked every few months. Flax oil (or fish oil) and niacin can help, and are enough for some people, but if it runs in you family, keep a check on it. By the way, if you take niacin, use the regular niacin (NOT flush free). The regular kind gives a higher blood level than the flush free, and most studies suggest is more effective, but the flushing is a problem for some people.


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 27, 2011)

myodoc42 said:


> Best way to answer that is to have lipid profile checked every few months. Flax oil (or fish oil) and niacin can help, and are enough for some people, but if it runs in you family, keep a check on it. By the way, if you take niacin, use the regular niacin (NOT flush free). The regular kind gives a higher blood level than the flush free, and most studies suggest is more effective, but the flushing is a problem for some people.



Definitely best way to check is to have regualr lab work done. They even have a prescription fish oil out these days. Have you ever been diagnosed with high cholesterol yourself?


----------



## Lowell (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes cardio exercise can control your cholesterol level. 
For the effective cholesterol control you have to avoid all fast and junk foods and have to move to veggies foods. 
Raw fruits and vegetables help a lot to control the cholesterol level and weight gain.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 17, 2013)

If you want to continue to eat while eggs, don't cook the yolk.

The fats inside the yolk will remain higher in EPA and DHA
If you leave it uncooked. Also almost 90% of fats turn into trans fatty acids when you cook them, that's why it's important to not cook them and use an MCT oil for cooking such as coconut or palm kernel oil- as these have a much higher threshold before they suffer chemical/heat degradation


----------



## FordFan (Feb 17, 2013)

Cardio and niacin really help keep mine in good ranges. Like said, get the niacin that does cause you to flush. Little freaky at first, but now I only turn slightly red and no itching.

Still, stick with your cardio at least 3 days, (4 would be better). A good 20-30 min.  Clean diet also, no junk.


----------



## Ed17447 (Feb 17, 2013)

Niaspan - prescription
Slo Niacin - OTC

these two brands are the only niacin I have experience with as for helping cholesterol, so I recommend either one.


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 17, 2013)

your dietary cholesterol isnt actually the main contributor to your LDL and HDL count. Its your liver health and genetics.  Keep the fiber up, cardio up, fish oil, red yeast rice.


----------



## Old Man River (Feb 18, 2013)

*Cholesterol check*



Deshawn said:


> I am eating whole eggs and bad cholesterol runs in my family. I am 25 years old and i weight 165lbs. I am still doing moderate cardio 4 days a week and heavy lifting. also i take a multi vit. and flax oil. will my cardio and lifting schedule help keep my cholesterol down? Any tips.



Deshawn, you are twenty-five, and I am 56. I come from Italian and Mexican parents. It is genetics that dictate what the possibilities of our parents have given us ,but does not determine what we can change to have a better quality of life. We can change through nutrition( 6 egg whites/1 yolk)by eating clean through the week and pig out on a couple of meals on the weekend(Self discipline).Drugs(Statins,etc.) will play a role for you in the future if you do not control what you can control,and that is improved nutritional habits. Keep your machine clean on foods !


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 18, 2013)

Well said omr..us older dogs can teach new tricks brutha..thanks..


----------

